# Any tips? (Showing/Champ show)



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Can anyone give me showing tips?

We are entering a few open shows before the champ show but would love some tips on the champ show.

What does the entry form mean by these?

"Breeds with Challenge Certificates: First entry per dog £23.00. Breeds
without Challenge Certificates: First Entry per dog £12.00"

What is a breed with a CC and a breed without? :confused1:


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Shetland Lover- I am still getting used to all this!

It means if your breed is offering CC's at that show. If no CC's are on offer, the entry is cheaper.

It will depend on the Show on whether there are CC's on offer. Not sure for your breed but with Chows there is a few Shows where CC's arent available (Leeds Champ, Driffield) and the entry is cheaper.

If I am correct- and please correct if I am not- You can only qualify your dog for Crufts at a CH. Show if they are placed 1st 2nd or 3rd in their class and there is Challenge Certificates available for your breed?


Hope this helps.x :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Can a puppy be entered into any class or just puppy class?

Thanks btw.  

Will you be at blackpool show in June?


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Your welcome 

Yes, you can enter a puppy in puppy class until he is 12 months old ( as long as he is under 12 months on the first day of the show I think)

Or you could try him in junior, although he would be up against bigger more experienced dogs so I havent entered my pup into any junior classes so far. I would avoid the other classes tbh as the dogs get more experienced and older as you go up the classes.

I think I will go to Blackpool Champ but only for the day out, I dont think there is a class for Chows so dont think I will enter the pup. Will you be there?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You can enter in as many classes as you like BUT if you have a puppy I would stick to just the puppy class unless your pup is mature enough to take a junior class, you can enter the puppy stakes if there is a class but be prepared for huge entries but an enjoyable experience if you just look on it as another chance to try your skills and give your pup another judge to look at him/her and for more ring training for both of you 

Qualifying classes are dfs Crufts 2011 Qualification | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club and shelties are in Stud band E :thumbup:

hth


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Yes, you can enter a puppy in puppy class until he is 12 months old ( as long as he is under 12 months on the first day of the show I think)
> 
> ...


I will be there all 3 days.....1 day showing and the other 2 doing photography.
I love taking pictures at blackpool dog show.

I am very puzzled reading this.
http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/BLAC_JUN_11_Schedule.pdf

If someone can de-code it for me regarding puppy - dog for shelties class I would be greatful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

tashi said:


> You can enter in as many classes as you like BUT if you have a puppy I would stick to just the puppy class unless your pup is mature enough to take a junior class, you can enter the puppy stakes if there is a class but be prepared for huge entries but an enjoyable experience if you just look on it as another chance to try your skills and give your pup another judge to look at him/her and for more ring training for both of you
> 
> Qualifying classes are dfs Crufts 2011 Qualification | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club and shelties are in Stud band E :thumbup:
> 
> hth


Thanks Tashi.

I am so confused. Haha.

Stick with minor pup and junior pup I think.....

First time entering like this so want to make sure I know what I am doing.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks Tashi.
> 
> I am so confused. Haha.
> 
> ...


I would just do minor puppy and puppy - junior may be too much how old will he be


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> I will be there all 3 days.....1 day showing and the other 2 doing photography.
> I love taking pictures at blackpool dog show.
> 
> I am very puzzled reading this.
> ...


what cant you understand is it the ages ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

tashi said:


> what cant you understand is it the ages ?


What are these.



> 1635 PD 1636 JD 1637 YD 1638 PGD 1639 LD 1640 OD 1641 VD
> 1642 PB 1643 JB 1644 YB 1645 PGB 1646 LB 1647 OB 1648 VB


I know what the PD and JD mean but not the numbers.

Also how come for shelties the entry fee is:

Entry Fee: £12

When for others its £23.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

No CC's on offer for shelties. Which means you can't qualify for Crufts. I would just enter puppy and maybe the puppy stakes 
The numbers are the class numbers, ignore those unless you are entering by post.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> What are these.
> 
> I know what the PD and JD mean but not the numbers.
> 
> ...


right those are the class numbers cant believe they dont have CC's for shelties not many shows that dont for them but hey ho, you will have to travel to a show with CC's to qualify such a shame


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

tashi said:


> right those are the class numbers cant believe they dont have CC's for shelties not many shows that dont for them but hey ho, you will have to travel to a show with CC's to qualify such a shame


How will I find out which shows are offering CC's?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

you will know if your breed has cc on offer as it will tell you beside the dog breed..i.e when you look at the classes for your breed (shetland) if cc are up for grabs it will say kennal club challenge certificate...if it does not say this then ccs are not being given in your breed.as for your pup...if he/she is over 6 months and under 9 months i would stick to minor puppy and puppy...if over 9 months and you find yourself chasing junior warrent points ( another thing altogether) i would put the pup in puppy and junior...a pup over 9 months cant go into minor pup....but most of all just go and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> you will know if your breed has cc on offer as it will tell you beside the dog breed..i.e when you look at the classes for your breed (shetland) if cc are up for grabs it will say kennal club challenge certificate...if it does not say this then ccs are not being given in your breed.as for your pup...if he/she is over 6 months and under 9 months i would stick to minor puppy and puppy...if over 9 months and you find yourself chasing junior warrent points ( another thing altogether) i would put the pup in puppy and junior...a pup over 9 months cant go into minor pup....but most of all just go and enjoy yourself.


Thanks.

The shetland sheepdog club have a champ show in October so I am going to call and see if they will have CC's up for grabs.

We are still going to do the Blackpool dog show as well as a few club open shows and some district shows.

I will get onto my friend who shows her shelties and see which ones she uses to qualifies as she has 3 dogs qualified for crufts this year alone.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The shetland sheepdog club have a champ show in October so I am going to call and see if they will have CC's up for grabs.
> 
> ...


as your club show is a champ show it will have ccs on offer...but remember it is only the best dog and best bitch that get a cc...you will find even if your pup wins his class he will get over looked for the cc...tho i have seen pups get the cc but very rare..
meant to say i will be at blackpool with my 3 ridgebacks...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> as your club show is a champ show it will have ccs on offer...but remember it is only the best dog and best bitch that get a cc...you will find even if your pup wins his class he will get over looked for the cc...tho i have seen pups get the cc but very rare..
> meant to say i will be at blackpool with my 3 ridgebacks...


I will have my camera with me at Blackpool dog show so if you let me know closer to the time I can get some pictures for you if you like.

Yes, Alaska's sister won her first cc at 8 months.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Here you go ; Championship and Club Open show Judges - 2011

Looks like only a few Champ shows have no tickets for your breed all the rest do have CC's ( wish I could say the same for my own breed ! )

oops just realised this list is for 2010 but it should still give you an idea of what shows schedule Shelties and roughly when they are for this year

Happy Showing !


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks.

Looks like my breed show in October is my best bet. Though I will be going to loads all year.

I thought champ shows offered tickets and cc's to everyone.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looks like my breed show in October is my best bet. Though I will be going to loads all year.
> 
> I thought champ shows offered tickets and cc's to everyone.


I think there is only something like 9 sets of tickets for min poodes this year. Blu and Jack have 2 chances to qualify in Scotland otherwise it's off to England! If Leeds has tickets we are going to try that.

Pretty sure the more popular the breed the more shows that offer tickets. Doesn't really mean it's a good thing because there will be alot of dogs to beat.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looks like my breed show in October is my best bet. Though I will be going to loads all year.
> 
> I thought champ shows offered tickets and cc's to everyone.


We don't get CC's at all.


----------

